

Programming Languages Aren't - BigZaphod
http://blog.bigzaphod.org/2008/09/29/programming-languages-arent/

======
jwilliams
He's right that the API is important in the language debate - I'd argue the
.NET class library is semantically more significant (e.g. to learn) than the
individual .NET languages.

